# Toliet Paper



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

has anyone used scotts toliet paper in there camper the package and web site says it is safe for them.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I use Scotts toilet paper, as do several other Outbackers. Less expensive than special RV t.p. and works just as well in your black tank.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We had a discussion about TP about a year ago and it seemed like Scott's was a number 1 choice (no pun intended







)
RV tp is pricey, and if something else can do the job, why pay more??
I have also discovered that the Kirkland brand from Costco is Septic Tank Safe.

The best way to test it is to put a square or two into a jar of water and shake it. If it disolves in seconds, you're good to go


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Scott's here.

Works great.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We had a discussion about TP about a year ago and it seemed like Scott's was a number 1 choice (no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skippershe,
Have you tried the costco brand? I think I have purchased rv toilet paper at walmart. I am a sam's club member going to switch to costco when next year when my membership is over so just wondering if you actually used it. I guess I could try the glass of water and if it doesn't work then use at home. cristy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> We had a discussion about TP about a year ago and it seemed like Scott's was a number 1 choice (no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skippershe,
Have you tried the costco brand? I think I have purchased rv toilet paper at walmart. I am a sam's club member going to switch to costco when next year when my membership is over so just wondering if you actually used it. I guess I could try the glass of water and if it doesn't work then use at home. cristy
[/quote]
I have not used it yet, only because we haven't run out of rv tp from Walmart yet







. I have tested the Costco brand and definitely plan to start using it


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Where else in the world besides Outbackers do people discuss toilet paper????


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is what we use, and here is where to buy it online with free shipping (SuperSaver at Amazon.com):

Scott's Rapid Disolving Bathroom Tissue

P.S. I think this wipes up on all the rest


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Scott's here also.

Bob


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Been using Scott's t.p. for three years. NO PROBLEMS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Acadia Hiker said:


> Where else in the world besides Outbackers do people discuss toilet paper????


...don't ya love it?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I tried Scott's but the DW didn't like it, it was too thin and rough for her. We have tried Angel Soft. It claims to be septic saft, and far as I can tell it works well. My daughter uses a lot of TP even though we tried to explain to her the about the black tank and all, but I haven't had any plug ups or problems so far.







As far as the special TP, the DW and I use it sparingly and a 4 pack last for months, so it isn't so bad to pay $0.70 a roll for. We also try to use the local restrooms for #2 if we can to save on the gunk staying in the tank.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Scotts here as well, but I have a bigger question....what has this got to do with northeast sightings? someone see a full moon?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Scotts here as well, but I have a bigger question....what has this got to do with northeast sightings? someone see a full moon?


LOL! Good catch


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

we use kirkland brand, it's even less expensive than scotts and great in the camper as well as our septic system


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Been using Scott's t.p. for three years. NO PROBLEMS.


*5 years *hear with no PLOPlems!









Any single ply will work.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hmmmm....sounds like a square off to me


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> Here is what we use, and here is where to buy it online with free shipping (SuperSaver at Amazon.com):
> 
> Scott's Rapid Disolving Bathroom Tissue
> 
> P.S. I think this wipes up on all the rest


I noticed this in their ad: "Buy new: $20.20"

Okay, who's going to lead the discussion on the alternate to "buying new"?

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> Here is what we use, and here is where to buy it online with free shipping (SuperSaver at Amazon.com):
> 
> Scott's Rapid Disolving Bathroom Tissue
> 
> P.S. I think this wipes up on all the rest


I noticed this in their ad: "Buy new: $20.20"

Okay, who's going to lead the discussion on the alternate to "buying new"?

Sluggo
[/quote]
Coffee thru the nose! what a way to start the day!


----------

